# 17 Th Annual Lake Erie Walleye-steelhead Tournament



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

The date is set for the 17 Th anual Lake Erie Walleye-Steelhead tournament
sponsered by the North Coast Charter Boat Association.
Mark your calenders for Saturday June 13 2009.
additional information will be posted soon (registration,fee and prize information)
To check our prior tounament infromation go to 
www.eriefishingcharters.com


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

cant wait john--im hoping to round up a crew for it so we will see. I may have to call in some of my top guns to get on the board.

Ill be watching for more details. The deeper waters off Geneva are calling my name :B


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Bring it on John, I'm ready to go run circles around and kick some not to mention any names :C :C guys rear end off the lake.  lol :B :C :S
What ya think, George?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds awesome, Im in. Where does it launch from?


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> Sounds awesome, Im in. Where does it launch from?


Any place in Ohio waters you just have to check in @ Pickle Bill's in Grand River . This tourney is open to Everybody more details to come later. I hope to see more guys from O.G.F. this year.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Fishers of Men said:


> Bring it on John, I'm ready to go run circles around and kick some not to mention any names :C :C guys rear end off the lake.  lol :B :C :S
> What ya think, George?


dont ask me Van, the old witch has put the curse on me everytime when it counted........spring/fall night bite twice, hawgfest..........i can only imagine what will happen this year, im not going down without a fight though, :S


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

The information is out
Forms are at the Sportsman show
as well as the Rodmaker Shop in Strongsville


----------



## Trump Tight (Apr 23, 2006)

I got the T-Shirts made up for the first 100 entries and it looks like we will be pretty close to $5,000.00 for 1st Place. I talked to a lot of people at the IX Center yesterday and they are getting in the Tournament. As Brain said " the 40/40" should be hot around Tournament Time.


----------



## Trump Tight (Apr 23, 2006)

OK, lets see. I got the Tee Shirts, I got the Trophy's, the scale is picked up the day before, the Brochures are out at the bait stores and we have CASH. So the 17th Annual Walleye-Steelhead Fishing Tournament is ready.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This is coming along real nice guys. Better get in it.


----------

